# New York City - Skyline Photography @ Night



## WZ1 (Oct 6, 2003)

New York City - Skyline Photography @ Night

Taken with a variety of lenses and a Nikon D80

We start from a parking ramp in Jersey City


















































































Jersey City










The finale:












Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

amazing shots!!


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

uh that ruuuuulleed! :uh:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes,I enjoyed,thanks.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

wow! That is amazing!


----------



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!.......those pics are awesome!! :cheers:


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

It's clear again, this is the greatest city on earth and will stay to be for a long time.


----------



## prelude91 (Oct 30, 2006)

Great shots. Jersey City looked great too!


----------



## luisito742 (Nov 7, 2007)

please take more pictures like those ones...... amazing.....


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG! THAT IS FRICKING AWESOME PICTURES! BEST NIGHT PICTURES OF MANHATTAN EVEN I SEE! :uh:


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

*wow*

These are some of the best seen on skyscity! Unbelievable! :cheers:


----------



## Aliya (Apr 4, 2006)

A.W.E.S.O.M.E


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Beautifull!_


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

very nice, i liked the one with Jersey City and New York skylines together the most


----------



## 1NY (Nov 9, 2007)

THERE'S MY CITY RIGHT THERE. NY NY!:cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots of the world's best skyline.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Great shots of the world's best skyline.


After HK.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^ Ya know I was thinking maybe its about time for me to go into all the Hong Kong threads and wherever I see Hong Kong is the greatest skyline... just write in after nyc where it isnt realevant at all. I don't think too many folks would think I was a total ass for doing that. [/sarcasm] 

Basically whats with all the little dubai and hk nerds that come into threads to promote hk and dubai where it is not relevant?


----------



## Truth-be-told (Nov 4, 2007)

*in awe*

these are some fine pics of the Big Apple. Amazing I should say. Anyway, NY girl just relax babe, they are just jealous.


----------



## 1NY (Nov 9, 2007)

AFTER HK?
NAH, NY IS IT FOR ME.:banana:


----------



## maw514 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hello*

I would like to know if I can use one of these pictures as a background for a project I am working on?


















































































Jersey City










The finale:












Hope you enjoyed![/QUOTE]


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Photos of New York City never make me bored !!
In my opinion, it's the most, and almost the only, perfect city in all of North America. (Montreal would have been another "perfect" city in NA, but it got rapidly collapsed since 1970s with politics gone wrong there..)

Thanks for sharing the photo


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

cool


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible pics from New York City...:cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

no place like New York City.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

stunning night shots


----------



## T.DEE (Jan 28, 2012)

Great shots WZ! I hope you won't mind if I keep this thread going.









Brooklyn Bridge from DUMBO









Brooklyn Bridge & Lower Manhattan









Scraping the Sky 1 ~ 2006









Scraping the Sky 2 ~ 2006


----------

